# gnome xorg dpms

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

in meiner xorg.conf habe ich unter den

Server Flags die Standby Zeit meines Bildschirmes eingestellt.

In der normalen Xorg umgebung funktioniert das auch soweit alles gut.

Mit xset q kann ich auch sehen das dpms enabled ist.

Starte ich in gnome werden die eingestellten Zeiten auf 0 gesetzt und gnome

uebernimmt den Bildschrim.

Allerdings schaltet gnome den Bildschirm nicht richtig aus.

Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung bleibt an, nur das Bild selber wird abgedunkelt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

